# Stall savers?



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has stall savers or stall skins and what they think. Horses are in overnight for a few hours only and I keep a decent amount of bedding in there. Right now I have regular stall mats and they keep coming up at the edge >< I have limestone underneath.

Thanks!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

These are really great! They even held up to my horses with borium driving shoes!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

greentree said:


> These are really great! They even held up to my horses with borium driving shoes!


Really? That's great to hear because I have one pawer and one weaver lol. They're barefoot though.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I use Stall Skins & really like them. 

If your mats come up they are either too thin or not fitted tightly to the stall walls &/or each other. There should be no gaps.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Installed Stall Savers in Aug of 2014 in our two stalls. They are placed over pea gravel. They have been great. Our mare did rip a spot with a shoe nail. I fixed it with shoe goop and it's fine. We use cedar and/or pine shavings as bedding. I would recommend them and consider them a good value.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

natisha said:


> I use Stall Skins & really like them.
> 
> If your mats come up they are either too thin or not fitted tightly to the stall walls &/or each other. There should be no gaps.


I know they're not fitted tightly. My stalls aren't exactly squared because we had to work with an existing structure >< We did the best we could, but after 3 years now it's taking it's toll. I can always use the mats in the barn for where I need to finish though so they'll still be useful


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

STT GUY said:


> Installed Stall Savers in Aug of 2014 in our two stalls. They are placed over pea gravel. They have been great. Our mare did rip a spot with a shoe nail. I fixed it with shoe goop and it's fine. We use cedar and/or pine shavings as bedding. I would recommend them and consider them a good value.


I have a lime base under mine. I was going to add more the level any holes that have been made and then put the stall savers on top. I received a sample of them and they seem thin - but sturdy. I also use pellleted bedding and it breaks open well to make a fluffy bed.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Nickers 2002...did you decide...I'm in the same boat. Building a new barn, trying to decide on stall flooring....I'm leaning toward stall savers too. Would love to hear some more feedback.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think I'm going for it, but won't be ordering until beginning of Feb. I have gotten samples from everyone and for the price - I'm willing to give them a chance.


----------



## SamanthaCamelliaFarms (Dec 16, 2020)

Nickers2002 said:


> I think I'm going for it, but won't be ordering until beginning of Feb. I have gotten samples from everyone and for the price - I'm willing to give them a chance.


How did they work out? We are thinking about using them


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*This is a old post, originating from 2015... *
The members who had been making comment are no longer active regularly or at all...
Please do not expect a answer from them...
_However, _there may be other members who use stall savers or stall mattresses as I know of the name who could answer your question....for that reason alone this thread will remain open..


*MODERATORS NOTE**:*
_Old, dusty threads have come seen and un-buried with the new programming glitch._
_Please, please read the posting date on all threads/posts before posting._
_If it is more than a year, two at most old...*start a new thread *as information changes, as does technology and old may be not the best followed or obsolete, not helping your situation.
Thank you for allowing us to make your experience here most enjoyable and beneficial._


----------

